# Best of luck For Crufts



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Just want to wish EVERYONE the best of luck for Crufts and hope you and your lovely dogs all have a fantastic day 

Got to get myself organised today! so i don't have to worry about it at silly o clock tomorrow morning 

Good luck everyone


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Good luck to all those competing, all those doing demos, discover dogs ect or just visiting have a great day.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Wishing everyone the very best of luck at Crufts whether you are showing, judging, competing in obedience, agility, heelwork to music, flyball, YKC or demonstrations/ Discover Dogs.

Very special wishes to Mary and Dash (Ob Ch Fenellark Charleston) on Friday in the bitch ticket - I so wish I could be there.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Yep have a blast everyone


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

remember...you always bring the best dog home....so just enjoy the day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Aww what a lovely thread 

Best of luck everyone!

Or just have a lovely day 

Em
xx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Even if he doesn't like your dog don't forget to thank the judge


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck everyone & have a great time :thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Good luck all go do your selves/dogs proud! I shall be rooting for you all an awaiting updates, while trying to contain myself with excitement till its my turn


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Good Luck Everyone, have a great time and enjoy...Jill


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck everybody.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

danielled said:


> Good luck everybody.


I'm going to get you there one year as my VIP guest


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

HAVE A FANTASTIC TIME EVERYONE!! CUDDLES TO YOUR DOGGIES!! :dita::dita: BEST OF LUCK Angie


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, good luck everyone - can't wait for Friday but I'll be watching the live stream tomorrow!

And whether you're showing, dmonstrating, taking your dogs to Discover Dogs or just going as a visitor .............

!!!!!HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I'm going to get you there one year as my VIP guest


A www thanks mate sadly this year is a no can do.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Can only add to what people have already said, Good luck everyone and remember your taking the best dog/dogs home, Its only one judges opinion, just think another show another judge.  Remember its a great achievement to qualify for crufts so enjoy the experience


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck everyone.


I still think we are going without a dog but you never know miracles can and do happen but we'll be there any way whatever happens on saturday


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Best of luck everyone.

I was watching on tv last night hoping to see if anyone from here was there, not that I know what anyone looks like though


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

nutmeg said:


> Best of luck everyone.
> 
> I was watching on tv last night hoping to see if anyone from here was there, not that I know what anyone looks like though


So was I was wondering if I would see a certain dog in the background and if I would see any pf members.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Nothing for us....but i definitely took the best dog home, he was a star all day xx

Had a great day, very tired today though....even My Vizsla is!! that has to be a first! lol

I didn't meet anyone  it's always a tad hectic at Crufts, but hope to meet up with a few of you through the year at champ shows.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope everyone is enjoying it.
Wish I were there


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Just packed the grooming box. Blu is all excited thinking he is going to a show today 

Supposed to be heavy snow tomorrow where we are getting the coach so hope it doesn't come to anything


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Just packed the grooming box. Blu is all excited thinking he is going to a show today
> 
> Supposed to be heavy snow tomorrow where we are getting the coach so hope it doesn't come to anything


 FIngers crossed the snows eases off and Best of luck


----------

